# New farm - how to organize pasture etc



## Degsy (Nov 17, 2013)

I moved to a new place last year and currently rent out about 4 1/2 of my 10 acres to a local farmer who pays me in hay. I have three horses, all quarter horse and they have about 2 1/2 acres of pasture. I am thinking about taking back the land that I'm renting out and turning to pasture and am trying to figure out exactly how I would be best organizing it.
The pole shed in the pic has a lean to to the south (towards bottom of pic)with with doors to stalls inside the shed. I also have an automatic waterer in the lean to and whatever I do, I'd like to have this central area be open to whatever paddock arrangement I come up with. Really fortunate to have this setup and semi blank canvass and want to get some ideas so I can make the most of it. If I were to use some of it for hay I have a farmer next door who would bale for me if I decided to go that route.
Unfortunately, as nice as the barn is, it's a set up for dairy and so not much use for horses.
I live in Minnesota. Would appreciate any advice and feedback.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you checked the price of hay lately? You might want to reconsider turning hay field into pasture. When the grass is in a major growth stage, you don't want the horses on pasture during that time. The worst time is late spring with cool nights and fairly warm days and again in late Aug. when again the evening are cool and days quite warm. After summer heat the grass goes thro a growth stage again.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I love to get 'free' hay. With outrageous hay prices I would keep the hay field leased to the neighbor. If you really want more pasture i would take back just the portion that is directly in front of your current pasture.


----------

